# Running hot



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

My 97 240sx is running hot here is a list of things already done but still runs hot.

1. thermostat twice
2. Radiator cap
3. Water pump
4. Flush radiator
5. oil is not milky

it runs at normal temp for a little while then the temp goes up so I turn on the heater and slowly the temp goes back down some of the times. I don't know of tomany more thindgs to do.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

First I would check that your coolant system is in fact full. It only takes a small air bubble to cause a problem. The best thing to do is go to your local auto parts dealer and get a radiator fill kit. It will have a funnel that screws on over your radiator cap. You fill it up and run the car for about 15 minutes. This will get all of the air out of the system. Otherwise I would say that just because there is no evidence of a bad head gasket does not mean that it isnt bad. You should run the car with a exhaust gas detector hooked up to your radiator cap (with the cap off of course)


----------



## speedy_240sx (Nov 6, 2003)

*How Hard?*

I believe I found out what the problem is and I am wondering how hard is it to take off the motors head. IT is either the head gasket or the head itself. thankyou silzilla and do you know about how much the head would cost to replace if it is craked, or how much it would cost to get it shaved if it is only worpted. I appreciate your help.


----------



## silzilla (Oct 21, 2003)

It shouldnt cost you more than $100.00 for a good used head. If you just need the head machined you are looking at between 30-60 dollars + the cost of the head gasket. Taking the head off is not difficult, and could be performed in about 2-3 hours, but plan on a whole day if you have never done it before. Also pick up a service manual. That will give you a step by step guide as well as provide you with tourque values, and sequences for reassembly. Good Luck


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Hmm..


----------



## AlexAtMyNismo (Apr 16, 2004)

Just outta curiousity, are you using factory thermostat, or Kragen/Autozone/Napa quality thermostat. I had almost the same problem with my old S13, and i went through two theremostats before trying a oem one....the oem one fixed the problem, and the non-oem ones were made all crappy and were made poorly. Just a word or two IMO. 

-Alex B. :thumbup:


----------



## S14.5SilviaForMe (Mar 6, 2003)

If it starts going down slowly when you engage the heater fan, then maybe your standard radiator fan died. run the car for a little while with no A/C on, then make sure that the radiator fan is working. If it doesn't, then switch to electric fans.


----------

